# Coyote Control



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm thinking they should just put condom machines on fence posts.

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/9/2012/4126/coyote-contraception-a-potential-alternative-to-curb-population


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Maybe a few "Planned Parenthood" outlets as well.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

now the Wyoming Fish & Game officials are starting to drink the "kool-aid" too........never thought I'd live to see that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its really hard to comment after reading an article such as that, the only thing missing out of that story is using Agent Orange.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rick....... are they taking new citizens in Canada?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It irritates me to no end that they are going to spend untold millions of our tax dollars on something like this when we could certainly up the billions we are sending to Pakistan to cover our back door in Afghanistan. Heck we could use a congressional benefit package upgrade as well, I hear that their package doesn't cover penile enlargement or vaginal reconstruction. ( Sorry but Nancy Pelosi would still have the same face)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are you sure that's her face......


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'm thinking they should just put condom machines on fence posts.
> 
> http://www.grandview...curb-population


 I would agree with it in only one scenario---SHE try a healthy dose first.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> are you sure that's her face......


I've been afraid to look for to long


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> I would agree with it in only one scenario---SHE try a healthy dose first.


 Yea, wish that gene pool would have stopped with her ! I got that same one yesterday and laughed my *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* off at the stupidity of these researchers. Sure they've come up with it but can't figure out how to administer it. Like Don said, just another HUGE bunch of tax money going to waste !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Rick....... are they taking new citizens in Canada?


 It would be easier for you to move here then me there as we're on the unacceptable list- go figure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hassell said:


> It would be easier for you to move here then me there as we're on the unacceptable list- go figure!!!!!!!!!!


If you need help with that. Send me a PM.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Had a discussion on this exact topic with a guy on the bus the other day going in to work. He said a woman was giving a speech on coyote control--and when she mentioned sterilization this guy stands up, interrupts and said " the coyotes arent mating the sheep, they're eating them" and then the room busted up laughing and it left the woman practically speechless. Now thats what I would have called "PRICELESS" needless to say I about peed myself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess she should try yelling "you're ugly and fat" at all the coyotes she sees, thereby lowering their self esteem. Perhaps they'll stay in their dens and eat bon-bons instead of the sheep.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Rick....... are they taking new citizens in Canada?


We've looked into it. It's a LOT of work and you better bring a lot of cash. Our friends from the north aren't stupid. They actually require that you bring something to the table. If you know how our system here works.... they are basically the complete opposite. lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> It would be easier for you to move here then me there as we're on the unacceptable list- go figure!!!!!!!!!!


Let me put myself out there and apologize for my country.... oh wait... bad idea if I ever plan to run for office.

Really though... we're not all that bright down here. Please don't hate us for it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The state of Alaska has used sterilation of wolves in some areas and had some luck, they only go after the Alpha male and female of the pack and maybe some others and it has reduce there numbers. Shooting the alphas most of the time will only cause the pack to brake up and form two packs so I have been told.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

hassell said:


> It would be easier for you to move here then me there as we're on the unacceptable list- go figure!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, if you want to become a citizen of this country, all you have to do is WALK ON OVER, lay low for a few years, don't use that condom and wah-lah. So simple, even the uneducated can do it. Uneducated? Not to worry, we can fix that too. Not trying to ruffle feathers here, just saying there is a right way and wrong way.


----------

